
Urbit and the Not-So-Dark Future of the Internet [pdf] - jashkenas
https://storage.googleapis.com/urbit-extra/etc/the%20not%20so%20dark%20future%20-%20isaac%20simpson.pdf
======
CardenB
As long as urbit sounds so mystical and life-changing, it will never take off.
It's so overwhelming. It sounds like some homeless software engineer's fever
dream.

~~~
ThrowAway123543
It won't take off until there are useful apps to run on it, and once there
are, people will get it for those apps, not for it itself. Only to CS majors
is it interesting in itself - to everyone else, it will (or won't) be
interesting purely on the strength of what you can do there that you can't do
elsewhere.

------
JadeNB
Why does this link to a PDF print of the content at
[https://medium.com/@IsaacSimpson/urbit-and-the-not-so-
dark-f...](https://medium.com/@IsaacSimpson/urbit-and-the-not-so-dark-future-
of-the-internet-400c9b667e2) rather than to that page?

~~~
nyolfen
because your link is paywalled

